# Imperial Armour 12: The Fall of Orpheus



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Some pics from the next Imperial Armour book.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to this, more than a fat kid who's just been told all that's in the house for dinner is cake.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Shiiiiit I can't have new Necron shinies to buy when I've still got so many Sons of Horus to paint!


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

You missed the image in the back of the "in progress" version of the Ark thing on the front cover.... In the "around the studio section"


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Any idea who the necrons opponents are? We gonna see some new SM or IG stuff?


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Minotaurs and Death Korps

I love the new sentinnel but I find it funny how it says it is effective against Air and ground targets... then they give it the option to have a death ray...


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, the Death Ray would limit it. The Heat Ray option is the way to go, given it's stationary. I'm getting excited for this book launch.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I want to know what the gauss exterminator is?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I would wager it is a high shot, low to medium strength weapon. Exterminator brings lots of shots to mind for me. It likely won't be anything super strong because we already have Heavy Gauss Cannons. So maybe more like the Gauss Blaster for strength and AP but more shots.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

It will most likely be a shot weapon sure, because otherwise it wouldn't be able to hit air targets, but it looks like a short doomsday cannon, which is what got me interested, but yeah you are probably right, will they release experimental rules for these or is it only in the book?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

You'll have to buy the book. FW will do experimental rules if it releases something that isn't or won't be in a book for a while. But even the bomber kit they just released doesn't have experimental rules because it will be in IA12, which is so close to launch.


----------

